# Tire Change on Tractor



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Question. Has anyone changed a rear tractor tire while still mounted on tractor? I always lay the tire/rim flat on a clean surface, break inner bead, break outer bead, Pry outer bead off rim, slip pieces of 4x4 under tire at 120 degrees. This allows room to remove tube easily. Finish by prying inner bead off rim. Repeat same when mounting new tire. Pull guts out picking up new tire to mount on tractor. 

I have had several people tell me that the preferred way now is to remove old tire and install new tire/tube without removing wheel from the tractor. How do you get enough separation between tire and rim to remove tube? Same for mounting new tire/tube. Seems to me that gravity in this case is not your friend, wheRe it is when wheel is laying flat. How do control even inflation when one side of tire is against rim while the other is hanging in air. I can't see where this is a better way than what I have been doing for 45 years. Still have the overhead beam system used early on, but now use a boom poLe to haul tires around and mount on tractor. Any thoughts. BTW, calling the local tire guy with the service truck is not an option here.


----------

